
Researchers achieve 'holy grail' of battery design: A stable lithium anode - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2014-07-holy-grail-battery-stable-lithium.html
======
DiabloD3
Sure, this increases power density and lowers weight drastically... but the
article doesn't mention if it also increases the number of recharge cycles it
can survive. If it does, we have a serious winner.

